# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  rcuprer le nom du serveur et l'afficher dans une jsp

## barouz

Bonjour  tous,

je souhaiterai dvelopper un pied de page dynamique dans mes pages jsp en affichant le nom du serveur, le numro de la version de l'application mise en place ainsi le nom de l'utilisateur connect.
Est-ce que quelqu'un serait m'expliquer comment rcuprer l'URL d'accs au serveur et faire un test dessus pour dterminer quel est le serveur utilis et ainsi pouvoir l'afficher dans le pied de page de la jsp ?

S'il y a besoin de plus d'info sur l'architecture utilise et sur les fichiers que j'utilise, n'hsitez pas  me demander.

Merci.

Barouz

----------


## barouz

Bonsoir, 

je fais suite  mon premier message, que j'ai en parti rsolu, c'est--dire qu' l'heure actuelle, j'ai russi  afficher le nom du serveur, grce  la mthode getServerName()
Je dois faire un test pour prciser en fonction du nom de serveur que je rcupre s'il s'agit d'un serveur de dev, de recette ou de prod.
Voici mon test dans ma jsp pour le moment, en sachant que je n'ai pas mis toutes les URL dont je dispose pour chaque serveur, est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire s'il y a moins lourd ? s'il faut le laisser l ou le mettre dans mon action ? je suis pas hyper  l'aise avec le code en fait.

<%if ((session.getAttribute("serveurName").equals("localhost")) || (session.getAttribute("serveurName").equals("Anomalocaris")) || (session.getAttribute("serveurName").equals("55.6.238.8")) || (session.getAttribute("serveurName").equals(""))) {%>
serveur de dveloppement "<%=session.getAttribute("serveurName") %>"
<% } else { %>
<%if (session.getAttribute("serveurName").equals("Marella")) {%>
serveur de production "<%=session.getAttribute("serveurName") %>"
<% } else { %>						<%if (session.getAttribute("serveurName").equals("Wiwaxia")) {%>
serveur de recette "<%=session.getAttribute("serveurName") %>"
<% } %>
<% } %>
<% } %>

Sinon, pour ce qui est de l'affichage de mes versions d'outils disponibles sur le serveur sur lequel je me trouve, un collgue m'a parl de l'utilisation d'une hashtable avec en cl, le code outil (c'est un champs de ma table) et en valeur, la version de l'outil.
Il faudrait que je rcupre ces infos dans ma jsp via des attributs de session.
Je ne matrise pas du tout les hashtables alors si quelqu'un voit ce qu'il a voulu dire (il est malheureusement en vacances pour le moment), a m'intresse.

merci d'avance pour votre aide et bonne soire

----------


## Arnard

C'est le systeme des map : cle-valeur 



```

```

Sinon je deplacerai le test dans l'action, au cas ou plus tard tu aies du traiement qui suive selon ton serveur  ::):

----------


## barouz

Salut Arnard,

merci pour ta rponse.

Je vais faire une recherche sur les hashtable pour creuser le sujet et pour voir si je trouve des tutoriaux intressants. si tu en connais d'ailleurs, je veux bien.

Le souci c'est que je vois pas comment une fois ce bout de code implment, ce que je dois mettre en session et que je vais ensuite rcuprer dans ma jsp.
Le code et moi, a fait au moins trois, si tu vois ce que je veux dire.

Bonne soire

----------


## barouz

ah oui, j'oubliais ta rponse sur le test. Merci encore Arnard. Celui que j'ai mis peut fonctionner d'aprs toi, que soit dans mon action ou dans ma jsp ?
c'est pas super optimis mais bon ...

Bonne soire

----------


## Arnard

ca devrait foncitonner, meme sil faudrait caster tes objets renvoyes par getAttribute en String. Mais en action ce serait plus propre, vu que tu n'aurais pas d'appel  getAttribute  faire :



```

```

C'est plus lisible qu'avec des session.getAttribute dans tous les sens  ::): 




> Le souci c'est que je vois pas comment une fois ce bout de code implment, ce que je dois mettre en session et que je vais ensuite rcuprer dans ma jsp


Ce dont tu as besoin, toi seul le sais au final  ::):

----------


## barouz

Bonjour tout le monde, 
merci encore Arnard pour tes conseils sur le test  mettre dans mon action.

Pour la hashtable, je vais rflchir encore sur la manire de l'implmenter et de rcuprer les valeurs entre mon action et ma jsp

Bonne journe

----------


## barouz

j'oubliais encore,

dans mon test, si je teste avec des URL au lieu du nom de mon serveur, est-ce que la syntaxe est la mme, c'est--dire, est-ce que je mets l'url entre " " comme s'il s'agissait d'une string ?

merci d'avance

----------


## Arnard

Si tu veux la tester comme chaine de caracteres oui
Mais il y a aussi la classe URL, ya ptete moyen de faire des manipulations plus pousses avec, meme si ca ne t'interesse pas forcement dans ton cas

----------


## barouz

Merci encore pour ta rponse et ta ractivit Arnard.
Je souhaiterai juste tester des noms de serveurs et des URL pour dterminer si je suis sur un serveur de prod, de recette, ... donc je ne pense pas effectivemnt avoir besoin de faire du code plus pouss, en tout cas pour pas pour le moment.
dans la liste qu'on m'a donn, il y a des noms de serveurs, des adresses IP, genre 55.6.238.12 et aussi des URLs classiques.

si j'cris a dans mon test :


```

```

est-ce que a peut fonctionner ?

merci

----------


## barouz

heu, je vais peuttre completer mon code quand mme pour l'affichage du rsultat :



```

```

ds fois qu'il y aurait des erreurs dans le code.

merci

----------


## Arnard

Niveau code c'est juste, aprs je ne peux pas dire ce que contient la String renvoye par getName(), il faura ptete modifier la valeur du equals,  tester quoi

----------


## barouz

quand tu cris changer la valeur du equals, tu penses  quoi ? dsol si ma question te semble stupide mais je ne suis pas encore trs l'aise avec java.

merci pour ton aide en tout cas.

----------


## Arnard

```
"marella.sax.toto.fr"
```

Il faudra bien vrifier les valeurs renvoyes par getServerName(), c'est tout  :;):

----------


## barouz

dans mon test, quand je mets a :


```
session.setAttribute("Serveur de production : + serveurName", serveurName);
```

 a me renvoie null alors que si je mets plutt a :


```
session.setAttribute("serveurName", serveurName);
```

, a fonctionne.

Sauf que je prfrerai avoir la mention complmentaire sur le type de serveur.
Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait me dire ce qui ne va pas dans mon affichage svp ?

merci d'avance

----------


## Arnard

```
session.setAttribute("serveur de production", serveurName);
```

ce n'est pas mieux comme ca ? Je ne vois pas l'interet du +serverName

----------


## barouz

ben quand je fais comme a, a me renvoie null aussi  l'affichage.

voici ce que je mets dans ma page jsp :<%=session.getAttribute("serveurName") %>

pour moi, serveurName est gnrique alors que si je mets serveur de production directement dans mon setAttribute et que je veux le rcuprer dans ma jsp, a m'affichera tjs que c'est un serveur de prod.

faut-il que je fasse un autre test ? et dans ce cas,  quel niveua faut-il l'implmenter dans mon action ?

merci d'avance

----------


## barouz

en gros, il faudrait que j'ai dans mon action l'quivalent du test que j'avais mis dans ma jsp :


```

```

sauf que je vois pas trop comment m'y prendre pour l'action.

Voyez-vous ce que je veux dire ?

----------


## Arnard

Pour ton action j'avais dj repondu plus haut.
Si tu rcupres null, c'est sans doute que tu enregistres ta variable sous un nom et essaie de la rcuprer sous un nom diffrent.

----------


## barouz

j'ai bien compris pour le null maintenant.

ma question tait de savoir comment indiquer le type de serveur en dur alors que mon test ne fait intervenir que le nom de mon serveur et que pour le moment, je ne rcupre que cet attribut dans ma jsp.



```

```

et dans ma jsp :


```
<%=session.getAttribute("serveurName") %>
```

a va m'afficher le nom du serveur par exemple localhost alors que j'aimerai afficher localhost : serveur de dveloppement ou toto : serveur de recette, ....


je sais pas si mon problme est plus clair comme a ou si je n'ai vraiment rien compris  ce que tu m'as dit Arnard

merci et bon aprs-midi

----------


## Arnard

Pourquoi ne pas faire un setAttribute("type", typeDuServeur); ?

----------


## barouz

Merci Arnard.

a fonctionne comme je veux maintenant.
C'est pourtant simple ! et moi qui me creusait la tte !

il faut que je regarde du ct de la hashtable maintenant mais a devrait aller.

Bonne fin de journe et  bientt

----------

